# PRS tremolo upgrade kit question



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I wrote PRS about the Trem arm set screw in my CE22... it's stripped... no biggiie just where do i get one to replace it. The Allen Key is a 0.5 mm so I believe I need a 440 set screw... anyways the reply and solution is to get a "tremolo update kit" I took this as a typo for tremolo upgrade kit.

Anyone here know what this refers to?

Installed one?

Could tell me whats in the kit? 

Or even better... tell me where I can get the set screw?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you checked at http://forums.birdsandmoons.com/forum/index.php? It's full of PRS owners who know dang near everything about the company and its guitars.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thanks I'm a member there... I'll post the question there as well.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Can you not just respond to their reply asking what they're referring to and where to get it?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

did that and they told me my local PRS dealer... got a call into L&M... no one seems to know... I'm looking at this... I need a small part that costs $0.50... will I have to purchase an upgrade kit for much more than that just to get it?!?

Some one else out there may know where to get just the set screw or if the upgrade kit is worth it...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

KHINGPYNN said:


> did that and they told me my local PRS dealer... got a call into L&M... no one seems to know... I'm looking at this... I need a small part that costs $0.50... will I have to purchase an upgrade kit for much more than that just to get it?!?
> 
> Some one else out there may know where to get just the set screw or if the upgrade kit is worth it...



:_) I got set screws (for a different application so no guarantees of course) from Brafasco http://www.brafasco.com/ you may need to email them etc. No idea who else may be selling them, I am just as curious myself.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Try a local fastener shop...

or 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#screw-sets/=57uwgg


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Tried some fastener shops... none in stock but I was able to find out that a 440 is what a 0.5mm fits. Ordering may be challanging... i don't need 100.

Thanks i will give those a try.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

The basic SS ones are only ~$5 bucks for 100..not sure on the length you need...these are 3/8"...you can share the rest with the PRS gang :smile:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#92311a108/=57y73j

Good luck...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Tried some fastener shops... none in stock but I was able to find out that a 440 is what a 0.5mm fits. Ordering may be challanging... i don't need 100.
> 
> Thanks i will give those a try.


How long do you need? 4-40 thread set screws are very common... do you know anyone who works in a mechanical shop or??? I am a woodworker, but I know I have some in my parts bin.

If you just need one you dont need to order a hundred... someone must have them.

Just make sure its not a 3mm thread though... they are close in physical size.

AJC


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thanks for the good advice... I will call around tomorrow and ask a few mechanical suppliers and other fastener shops.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi there, first timer here ... I may as well christen my visit with a PRS thread. 

Check out this URL Sonic:
PRS parts at "Guitar Asylum"

Look for the "update kit" there.

I just had to pick up this kit as well because the screw that holds the tremolo saddle on my CU24 (20th) had to be replaced. I believe they call it the "Update Kit" because the new US models are coming with slightly hybrid hardware on the tremolo by the looks of it (all screws on the nickel trem appear unplated/brass)

I've just noticed the new 25th's have that hybrid tremolo hardware so I guess the package is to "update" older models to the new look tremolo hardware.

Package includes: All screws, saddle springs and tremolo arm tube.

Cheers

Edit: Of course I happen to respond to an old thread ... probably really old news.


----------

